# Why are the opening ceremony announcements in French first?



## ReyeZ

The blooming thing is in Britain .... England to be exact ....... home of the English language.

I mean, I've been relatively impressed up to now, especially the last segment with the Queen and 'Bond' but having the announcements in French first is plain and simple ....... annoying.


----------



## dio.ren

:yo::yo::yo: french is great lol!


----------



## Fiver

Renee I couldn't agree more ! I think someone has posted this to cause trouble.......it's not going to happen !
I love France , I go there most years on holiday. Beautiful language , just wish I could speak it . I do try my best !


----------

